# Audi A4 Quattro massive paint correction !



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys ,

This Audi was done almost two months ago just before we got those massive floodings here in Melbourne 

Good thing that my work shop survived the on slought of this temperamental weather most of our State was covered in Water almost like a River gone wild 

This mad weather was caused by the remnants of the Cyclone that hit Townsville far North of Qeensland !

What we get in one month we got in one day ! Over 150 Millimetre of rain!

Any way back on topic !

This car was in for a two day paint correction it was repaired by a backyard Body Shop Repairer and you will see why in a minute .

Someone keyed my clients Audi so he got it repaired what repair ? You call this repair! :doublesho:wall:These guys took the easy way out here's a sample of there questionable workmanship .










And , this !










Since I only had two days to remove these paint defects there was no time to waste therefore I will continue with the write-up and please excuse me if I skip a few steps !

Besides those nasty sanding marks which I had to deal with I had another problem :wall:

Glue, which was hard as rock ,I rang the Guy from Auto Smart to order some Tardis but they where all on holiday 
I had to find a solution really fast as time was passing really fast so I found this









A Citrus based product which will remove stuck on Glue so they say!

From this 


















After spending almost two+ hours spraying and picking at the glue I finally got to this :










I smelt like an orange afterwards :lol:

Next in line paint correction looking forward to this suck hard paint :wall:

As we said before !










After a number of passes with Wool and Mothers Professional Heavy Duty Compound










Here's a 50/50 shot




























Paint was measured during and after the paint correction steps 



























After 20 plus hours of paint correction over two days here are the end results !

Please enjoy !
















































































































































































































Thanks for for reading , I hope you enjoyed my writeup .

Best Regards

Mario
*

Coming soon !


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Beautiful work as alway Mario glad to hear u were ok with all the horrible weather your poor country is gettin at the min keep up the good work!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Great work glad u are all ok


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice work and good write up as always :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Good job


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

That´s the Audi that had the glue nightmare...

Superb work Mario :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

fizzle86 said:


> Beautiful work as alway Mario glad to hear u were ok with all the horrible weather your poor country is gettin at the min keep up the good work!


Thanks fizzle86,

Very thoughtful of you mate things have returned back to normal and thank god for that, last week was a total nightmare !

Cars covered up to the roof in Water 

Thanks once again

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

steview said:


> Great work glad u are all ok


Thanks steview,

Yes, I am OK, thanks mate but other people weren't so lucky most of them have had there houses damaged by the floods 

Best Regards
Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

capri kid said:


> Nice work and good write up as always :thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Good job


Thanks prokopas


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> That´s the Audi that had the glue nightmare...
> 
> Superb work Mario :thumb:


Yes, that's the Audi that had the Glue nightmare and it wasn't an easy job either 

Thanks Rui:thumb:

Best Regards
Mario


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice finish, loving the reflections of the people on the front Audi Emblem.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> Very nice finish, loving the reflections of the people on the front Audi Emblem.


Thanks GSVHammer :thumb:

Yes , i can see the reflections on the Audi Emblem , it's me taking photos and my clients waiting for me to be finished

Best Regards
Mario


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work, you've really brought the shine back to the paint!:thumb:

Hope you guys are managing to get back to normal!


----------



## Slick- (Mar 1, 2010)

Beautiful results on the Audi! I really like your work :buffer:. How many microns did you remove aproximately at the end of the correction process?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome work as usual Mario!
What did you use as LSP?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work there, OZ's suit that particular car. Look forward to the Viper write up.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow never seen a white car look so poor, what a comeback!


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

lovely job


----------



## mik73 (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome result Mario!
Have been reading your write-ups for a while and I'm loving your work (and Australia).
Despite of the unfortunate weather of the last few weeks, I still wish that, some day, I'll move to that side of the world some day.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work, you've really brought the shine back to the paint!:thumb:
> 
> Hope you guys are managing to get back to normal!


Thanks scooby73,

When I was first presented with this car it looked dull in comparison ! Now she is nice and shiny again !

We are ok mate, thanks for your kind thoughts !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Slick- said:


> Beautiful results on the Audi! I really like your work :buffer:. How many microns did you remove aproximately at the end of the correction process?


Thanks Slick,

Much appreciated ! I probably removed around 8 microns on the spray painted areas to remove those nasty sanding marks ! And two microns on all other areas !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Awesome work as usual Mario!
> What did you use as LSP?


Thanks mate!

I used this product http://www.bowdensown.com.au/node/263

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

SimonBash said:


> Nice work there, OZ's suit that particular car. Look forward to the Viper write up.


Thanks Simon ,

Yes it does suit that particular car with our harsh environment ! You can see my Dodge Viper write up right here :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=203544

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dsms said:


> Wow never seen a white car look so poor, what a comeback!


Thanks Dave ,

Yes, those repairers did a lousy job on my clients car and it took a lot of hard work to sort this problem out !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Rasher said:


> lovely job


Thanks Rasher:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

mik73 said:


> Awesome result Mario!
> Have been reading your write-ups for a while and I'm loving your work (and Australia).
> Despite of the unfortunate weather of the last few weeks, I still wish that, some day, I'll move to that side of the world some day.


Thanks Mik,

Much appreciated mate , yes, Australia is a beautiful country despite those disasters which have hit our country, other than that all is well down under life goes on as normal !

I am sure that you will love Australia 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice rescue there, mate. How do you like Mothers professional range?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Porta said:


> Nice rescue there, mate. How do you like Mothers professional range?


Not bad mate , they do have there limitations like all polishes do, sometimes you have to work these polishes a lot to get the results ! But they are very good nevertheless !

They don't have super micro abrasive technology like Meguiar's do and they do break down !

Compared to Menzerna or 3M these Polishes are water based like the new generation of Meguiar's M105 and M205 which are brilliant polishes as well !

No IPA wipedown is necessary when using these polishes as they don't contain oils , I still do IPA wipedowns if I am in doubt of certain panels though .

The Mother's Polishes will leave a flawless finish with hardly any dust creation ! And that to me is a plus in my books !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Superb work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks mate :thumb:


----------

